# Hawk Attack at Triple Crown Classic Race



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

this morning while people were watching the birds arrival a hawk took one of the racers. i hate it when things like this happen especially on a race day.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0vUplh3U6Q



kalapati
San Diego


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

That is very unfortunate.
Sorry this happened.

Kevin


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

kalapati said:


> this morning while people were watching the birds arrival a hawk took one of the racers. i hate it when things like this happen especially on a race day.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0vUplh3U6Q
> ...


They had the same issue at the Flamingo, except I don't think the Cooper got anything to eat.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Such experience looks very familiar at my own place. That hawk just did it once. Mine would do it 2 or 3 times! Nothing is shocking to see feathers all over the place after a hawk hits. I suppose this trend will continue.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Hawks will find the food source, that is their instincts, their key to survival.


----------

